# Did anyone experience small vibration during idle?



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi All,

Since I purchased 2012 Routan SE 2 weeks ago, when I start the engine I feel little vibration under my foot and it will linger around 2-4 mins and once the engine warms up I don't feel it anymore. Do I need to worry about this? Or mention this to dealer?


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

I do. Just assumed it was standard nvh.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Are you in Econ mode? I'd get it check while under warranty.

I had something similar under acceleration and they replaced my valve body in my transmission.


----------



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

No, I was not in Econ Mode. I will mention when I go to next service. Also, the number of replies made me think that it is not normal to feel the vibration as most of the folks didn't mention in this forum.


----------



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

So the vibration during idle is driving me nuts. Last Friday I took it to the dealer and they said "my van was road tested by an experienced VW Routan Mechanic and it seems it is normal" I also asked them to look into acting up transmission and right side pull. They said "didn't find any issues with Transmission, checked fluid and reset the transmission to factory default (I don't know what this means). Also said, alignment is good and etc"

Thanks guys!!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

vwroutan1 said:


> So the vibration during idle is driving me nuts. Last Friday I took it to the dealer and they said "my van was road tested by an experienced VW Routan Mechanic and it seems it is normal" I also asked them to look into acting up transmission and right side pull. They said "didn't find any issues with Transmission, checked fluid and reset the transmission to factory default (I don't know what this means). Also said, alignment is good and etc"
> 
> Thanks guys!!



Have you turned off all your climate control so that the A/C compressor is not running. I know our 4.0 has a vibration at idle when the A/C is on, as soon as I disengage it, GONE smooth as can be.

After it warms up is it gone?


----------



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Mine doesn't have climatic control and I usually switch off all fans (rear and front) and so the system is not working. I will double check again. 

Yes, no vibration after warm up.


----------

